
Hacker News's big redesign - vegancap
http://imgur.com/T1i1VC9
======
espeed
The black bar at the top is a mark of respect when someone important dies in
the community - Gene Amdahl has died
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10557793](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10557793)).

